# el problema del refrezco esta en los nvidia? [SOLUCIONADO]

## martin.msr

Hola, estuve buscando en la web como hacer para subir el refrezco de mi monitor LG FLATRON T730SH, y no tuve exito.

Busque varios generadores de Modelines para el xorg.conf y no da resultado.

Yo quiero que funcione a 1024x768 en 85 hz y actualmente, veo desde el centro de control de kde, que esta funcionando a 50 hz!! y lo noto en la vista, me cansa mucho. Cuando lo intento cambiar, las opciones de refrezco no superan los 57 hz!

Probe generando un xorg.conf con 

```
# xorgconfig
```

y no pasa nada, sigue igual. Luego lei que con la aplicacion 

```
#ddcxinfo-knoppix
```

 de nvidia, podia hacer cambios relativos al monitor, pero cuando ejecuto, esta aplicacion no deja cambiar ni siquiera la resolucion.

Mi pregunta es: ¿como hacer para que gentoo me reconzca el monitor y no uno generico? cuando abri el xorg... el nombre del monitor era "generic01" o algo asi... nunca reconocio el monitor creo yo.

Como hacer? se debe instalar algun driver???

muchas graciasLast edited by martin.msr on Thu Aug 09, 2007 9:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## achaw

Tenes que especificar las frecuencias en tu xorg.conf, revisa en el manual de tu monitor las caracteristicas tecnicas seguro lo encontras. Despues man xorg.conf.

Saludos

----------

## martin.msr

ya lo hice, = gracias

Saludos[/quote]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo dejo en blanco la configuración con respecto a lo que es frecuencias de muestreo y lo controlo usando media-video/nvidia-settings.

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "Layout0"
> ...

 

Como ves, nada de otro mundo, después con la susodicha aplicación de nvidia, puedo cambiar entre una gran variedad de resolcuiones y frecuencias de muestreo con un solo click. La parte en que le especifico  Modes      "1280x1024" es simplemente por que quiero que esa sea la resolución por defecto.

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, creo que eso que haces con nvidia-setting es lo que a mi me deberia funcionar y no esta funcionando. 

Mi xorg.conf es muy parecido al tuyo salvo las lineas donde agrego los modelines. 

Acabo de probra lo Siguiente:

Elimine del xorg.conf los modelines, en la seccion del monitor, deje solo

```
"Option" "DPMS"
```

y luego reincie las X. Entra a KDE y no pasa nada, sigue tdo igual. Con nvidia-settings no puedo cambiar nada respecto al monitor, solo el gamma. Entonces pense que el problema estaba con los nvidia-drivers, asi que modificque en el xorg.conf el dirver: lo cambie de "nvidia"  a "nv". ejecute nuevmente startx y tenia las opciones de cambiar resoluciones y refrezcos del monitor desde el control central de KDE.

Asi que la pregunta es: ¿porque no me funcionan los drivers de nvidia? Yo instale los nvidia-driver poque los nvidia-legacy-drivers no me funcionaban (ni siquiera abria las ventanas X, sin kde).  Que hago para que de una vez por todas me funcionen los driver de nvidia?

Tengo una placa Asus M2N-Mx con una geforce 6100 integrada de 256 MB....

Desde que me aventurea compilar gentooo, siempre tuve problemas con el tema "nvidia"

....

Saludos

----------

## martin.msr

bueno, aca les comunico que solucione mi problema del monitor de la siguiente manera: 

( modifique lo que esta en negrita )

Section "Device"

#       Option          "NvAGP" "1"

        Option          "RenderAccel"   "true"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nv"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

     Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false" 

#       Option          "Coolbit"               "1"

        VideoRam        262144

        BusID           "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "LG FLATRON ez T730SH"

        Defaultdepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

 Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Luego de mucho googlear encontre que Option "DPMS" se ubica en la seccion Screen y sirve para que el monitor informe de sus modos soportados, sin necesidad de escribir a mano los modelines.

Espero que sirva de algo 

Slaudos

----------

## ensarman

usas el driver libre??

 por que no usas el driver de Nvidia

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge nvidia-drivers

 

----------

## Cereza

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> usas el driver libre??
> 
>  por que no usas el driver de Nvidia
> 
>  *Quote:*   #emerge nvidia-drivers 

 

Si quisiera instalar los drivers propietario de Nvidia tendría que, además de emerger nvidia-drivers cambiar Driver "nv" por Driver "nvidia" en xorg.conf

----------

## martin.msr

no entendieron bien:

yo uso los nviddia-driver.... pero como parte de mis pruebas, lo cambie a los driver libres para ver que pasaba.

Ahora que ya solucione mis problemas, puesto que cuando ustedes escribieron, yo ya habia solucionado el problema, estoy usando los driver propietarios....

Igual gracias, pero ya lo hice funcionar correctamente y di cual fue la solucion.

Saludos!

----------

